# BMX Gewinde



## k1ng5tar (10. März 2021)

Hallöchen miteinander,

zuerst ich bin ein absoluter anfänger was BMX angeht, habe zwar handwerkliches geschick aber die genauen fachbegriffe sind mir nicht so geläufig

mein Problem:
Ich habe ein BMX wo ich ein bischen dran rum arbeiten will. Nur mein vorbesitzer hat bei denn Packs einfach drüber lackiert ohne sie ab zur montieren (PS: ja das ist selten dämlich)
Die packs und dir reifen habe ich mittlerweile in ihre einzelteile montiert. Das problem ist jetzt Ich brauche 2 Neue gewinde+Diverese schrauben. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher wo ich so etwas finde.

Reifengröße=20x1,95
Gewinde ca=1,35cm
Mit freunlichen grüßen
J.S


----------



## bastl-axel (11. März 2021)

k1ng5tar schrieb:


> ..Ich brauche 2 neue Gewinde..  ..Gewinde ca=1,35cm


Man kann kein Gewinde einzeln kaufen, das ist bei Schrauben und Muttern immer dabei. 
Wo hast du die 1,35 cm gemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k1ng5tar (11. März 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Gew
> 
> Man kann kein Gewinde einzeln kaufen, das ist bei Schrauben und Muttern immer dabei.
> Wo hast du die 1,35 cm gemessen?


habe leider kein messchieber etc derzeit da, habe eine zange genommen die eine mm angabe hat. glaube aber net das die wirkilich genau ist xD


----------



## bastl-axel (11. März 2021)

k1ng5tar schrieb:


> habe leider kein Messschieber etc derzeit da....


Gibt es momentan bei LIDL für unter 10,- €. 
Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht, wo du gemessen hast. Den Durchmesser? 
Mach doch mal ein Foto.


----------



## k1ng5tar (11. März 2021)

Ps: die schrauben die noch draufmontiert sind bekomme ich ohne ein schraubstock etc nicht hin.
Nur mit 2 schraubschlüssel in der hand geht das echt beschissen


----------



## k1ng5tar (11. März 2021)

das sind ale schrauben die ich vom reifen abmoniert habe, dazu sind keine kugellager im reifen geweisen sondern einzelene kugeln


----------



## bastl-axel (11. März 2021)

k1ng5tar schrieb:


> ..dazu sind keine Kugellager im Reifen gewesen, sondern einzelne Kugeln..


Also ein ganz normales Konuslager. Die Lagerschalen sitzen in der Nabe und auf der Achse sitzen die Lagerkonen. Konen ist die Mehrzahl von Konus. Und nicht im Reifen, also dem schwarzen Ding aus Gummi, sondern in der Nabe sitzen die Lager.
Mit dem Bild kann ich nix anfangen. Hast du keine Gabelschlüssel? Probier doch mal, ob ein 10er auf deine Achse passt. Habe noch nie was von einer 1,53 cm dicken Achse gehört.


----------



## ylfcm (11. März 2021)

Das wird eine bmx übliche 14mm Achse sein. Wo du die herbekommst ist abhängig vom Nabenmodell. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ein neuer/anderer LRS unterm Strich günstiger kommt.

Achso, die Trickstangenachsverlängerungen nennt man Pegs


----------



## k1ng5tar (11. März 2021)

also habe mir jetzt ein messschieber organiesiert. in denn rillen beträgt das gewinde 1.,3cm


----------



## k1ng5tar (11. März 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Das wird eine bmx übliche 14mm Achse sein. Wo du die herbekommst ist abhängig vom Nabenmodell. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ein neuer/anderer LRS unterm Strich günstiger kommt.
> 
> Achso, die Trickstangenachsverlängerungen nennt man Pegs


Bitter erkläre mir was mit LRS gemeint ist?


----------



## ylfcm (11. März 2021)

*L*auf*R*ad*S*atz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k1ng5tar (11. März 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> *L*auf*R*ad*S*atz


Gibts es LRS die zur empfehlen sind für denn schmalen geldbeutel?
Mäntel und schläuche sind soweit alles noch im guten zustand.


----------



## ylfcm (11. März 2021)

Mach am besten mal ein Foto von dem ganzen Rad und/oder schreib ein paar mehr Details (zB Zähne Kettenblatt/Ritzel) auf


----------



## k1ng5tar (11. März 2021)

18Ritzel
20x1,95  (50-406) Zoll


----------



## ylfcm (12. März 2021)

Sorry, ganz vergessen nochmal reinzuschauen.

Ohne dass das jetzt böse klingen soll, aber hängst du irgendwie emotional an dem Rad? Es gibt manchmal für unter 200€ gut funktionierende, gebrauchte Räder, mit moderneren Teilen.
Problem ist, dass solche Freilauf-Naben seit ~20 Jahren nicht mehr geläufig sind im BMX-Bereich. Mag bei Race vielleicht anders sein, aber da sprechen die 18 Zähne klar dagegen.
Ich könnte dir aus dem Stehgreif keinen Shop nennen, der solche Naben noch im Angebot hat. Von Ersatzteilen mal ganz zu schweigen. Dirk Brandes von TrainBMX hat da am ehesten vielleicht noch ein Archiv mit alten Resten und sicherlich liegt sowas noch zu Tausenden in irgendwelchen Privat-Schubläden, aber unterm Strich kommst du dann auch wieder in die Old-School (=teuer) Ecke.

Alternative wäre natürlich das Rad einfach zu fahren. Is die Achse wirklich kaputt? Kann das Bild oben nicht laden


----------



## k1ng5tar (12. März 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Sorry, ganz vergessen nochmal reinzuschauen.
> 
> Ohne dass das jetzt böse klingen soll, aber hängst du irgendwie emotional an dem Rad? Es gibt manchmal für unter 200€ gut funktionierende, gebrauchte Räder, mit moderneren Teilen.
> Problem ist, dass solche Freilauf-Naben seit ~20 Jahren nicht mehr geläufig sind im BMX-Bereich. Mag bei Race vielleicht anders sein, aber da sprechen die 18 Zähne klar dagegen.
> ...


das gewinde von der achse ist zum teil komplett weg. meine überlegung war ob man solche gewinde einfach mit einem gewindeschneider nachschneiden kann.
Neue Konuslager einbauen sollte wahrscheinlich ohne probleme gehen.
Emotional liegt im am fahrad eher weniger wollte es aber für ein kumpel fit machen


----------



## k1ng5tar (12. März 2021)

das ist ungefär die stelle wo am meisten vom gewinde fehlt, bin kein metalbauer oder so deswegen frag ich lieber mal nach ob man so was noch nachschneiden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thom13 (17. März 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin auch neu hier und kenn mich mit den Bezeichnungen der Gewinde nicht so gut aus.
Nun meine frage:
Ich habe Pegs für ein BMX auf den Pegs steht drauf T26 leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen.
Kerndurchmesser der Gewindebohrung ist 8,7mm
Ich benötige das nächst kleinere Gewinde.
Über die ein oder andere Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Danke


----------



## bastl-axel (17. März 2021)

8,7mm Kernloch dürfte M10 x 1,00 sein.


----------



## Thom13 (19. März 2021)

@bastl-axel leider nicht. die Steigung ist kleiner. Das sind die Wegs es steht T26 drauf kann aber damit nicht sehr viel anfangen. 
Vielleicht kennt die jemand und kann mir sagen welches Gewinde das ist. 
Ich bin auf 5/16" UNF oder 3/8" UNF oder FG 9,5 gekommen.


----------



## ylfcm (19. März 2021)

Das T26 steht sicherlich für 26tpi (also Gewindesteigung Threads per Inch). Das ist zwar eigentlich so lang ich denken kann die Norm, aber ich hab hier noch eine NOS Achse, auf der auch 24tpi als Option angegeben ist*.
Das Gewinde sollte also 3/8" x 26 TPI sein. Hierzulande üblicherweise als 10mm bezeichnet - in _BMX-Sprech_, nicht zu verwechseln mit MTB 10mm QR.

Grundsätzlich ist aber die Frage, was du mit den Pegs überhaupt machen willst. Schraubpegs sind - mal abgesehen von Aufbauten für die Wand - eher als Briefbeschwerer zu sehen.


edit: *


----------



## Thom13 (19. März 2021)

Mein Schwager möchte sich ein GT BMX im Urzustand aufbauen.
Nun hat er Pegs bekommen die aber nicht auf das Gewinde passen.
Er benötigt das nächst kleinere Gewinde. Jetzt bin ich am Rätseln welches Gewinde das ist um das nächst kleinere einzubringen.
Aber danke für die Antwort


----------



## ylfcm (19. März 2021)

Thom13 schrieb:


> Mein Schwager möchte sich ein GT BMX im Urzustand aufbauen.
> Nun hat er Pegs bekommen die aber nicht auf das Gewinde passen.


Der Einfachheit halber würde ich die einfach ausbohren und genauso verbauen wie "normale" Pegs. Sehen tut den Unterschied keiner.


----------



## bastl-axel (19. März 2021)

Normale Pegs? Was ist das? Ich kenne nur Pegs mit integriertem Gewinde.


----------



## ylfcm (19. März 2021)

Normale Pegs sind halt eine Unterlegscheibe. Gewinde kenne ich nur von solchen gerändelten Pegs wie oben. Das sind dann halt Fußrasten statt _Grindstangen_. Das Gerändelte rutscht schlecht und man hätte ja immer die gleiche Seite unten


----------

